# Documents required for WES ECA



## girish979 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

The question is related to all the documents need for WES ECA.
I have Bachelors & Masters Degree from India. I want to know what all the documents that I should send to WES ECA.

for Masters I have (Degree Certificate + Grade sheet)
for 4 year Bachelor degree I have(Degree certificate + Consolidated marks sheet for 4 years + Marks sheet for each semester)

Do I need to send my 10th & 12th standard certificates also?
Can any one help me with the list of documents I need to send for assessment.

I am planning to apply for assessment. Is there any consultancy or service available in India(Bangalore/Hyderabad) to help only the assessment process?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you contacted WES to see what they need you to send to them? 

They'd be the first place I'd inquire and not some anonymous message board on the internet.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Guru, In your case only Degree and Postgrad should do, dont bother about 10th and 12th,

Get to university, get them verified along with WES form, send it via DHL and you should get your WES in 20 days time. 
Mine came in 15 days. I had sent only degree and post grad. Last evening I got an email on the same.

Good luck


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

dreamsanj said:


> Guru, In your case only Degree and Postgrad should do, dont bother about 10th and 12th,
> 
> Get to university, get them verified along with WES form, send it via DHL and you should get your WES in 20 days time.
> Mine came in 15 days. I had sent only degree and post grad. Last evening I got an email on the same.
> ...


Dreamsanj, 

That's fab... could you / moderator help clarifying below queries:

1) I know that WES doesn't ask for your Bachelors documents if you are providing your masters degree for verification but does CIC require both to be assessed? WES site tells you need to check with CIC on their requirements but I'm not able to spot this info on their page.

2) I did my masters (MBA) in US & already have my transcript in a sealed envelope but I guess the sealed envelope should also contain the WES "Transcript Request form" in it. What are my options? Can I just put the sealed transcript and the request form in another envelope and send it to WES? Appreciate your steer.

3) Silly question but just trying to get it straight - since we (myself & my wife) both want to get the ECA done, can we club it in one application or do we need to get this done separately (IE: two different reference nos)? Also, how do I mention the ECA outcome in the CIC Express entry application (me being primary applicant and wanting to include my wife's education assessment in my application or vice versa)?

4) When submitting the ECA assessment in express entry application, do we need to have the scanned hard copy of the WES letter or just their email is enough?

Apologies for the big queries but I am relying on you experts for a clear picture. TIA


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd send in both the BA and MA, just to be on the safe side. 

While I think that your American MBA will probably pass muster, I'm not so certain about a non-Canadian/non-US based Bachelor's degree, so I'd send it in as well.

2) This is exactly what I would do if I were in your situation. It's more important that the University's envelope remain untouched and since you don't know if the WES form is in there or not, it wouldn't hurt to include a second copy of the request form with a Post-It note saying that you aren't sure if the university included it in their envelope or not. If the university did include the form in their envelope, WES will just put the second one into the recycling bin... no harm, no foul.

3) Perhaps inquire with CIC? They can give you a definitive answer... logic would dictate that what you propose to do is totally fine, but considering that you're dealing with a federal government department (and the Canadian government, at that), logic doesn't necessarily follow.

4) See previous response.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Dreamsanj,
> 
> That's fab... could you / moderator help clarifying below queries:
> 
> ...


HI Guru,

I am sorry for the delay, I was in different zone of zombie land ( my application was found ineligible)

Well As the Moderator has given you some definitive answers on some points. I can clarify on only few as I have no knowledge on other points.

for your question on you and your spouse's WES, you have to get them separate. two Reference numbers. (oh Yes, I am afraid you might have to pay fees two times). Because the WES ECA letter will have one applicants education details only. But You can club the applications and send them together. I recommend DHL as Indian POST took way too long time reach and i was anxious with lot of emails exchanged among us.

About the WES scanned copy, I dont think its necessary, while filling the application in MYCIC account it never asked about the WES copy. we need to type in the WES reference number and they would have got that already.

About you or your wife being primary. I have no clue. since I am applying alone I never researched about it. I would urge you to do some more research in the blog who might be in same boat like yours. May be they would give you clear picture.

Take care and Happy weekend


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

dreamsanj said:


> HI Guru,
> 
> I am sorry for the delay, I was in different zone of zombie land ( my application was found ineligible)
> 
> ...


Thanks Dreamsanj, very useful indeed.
What's your current status, all the best anyway.


----------



## rahulsingh1909 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Advise Needed on Transcript Evaluation-WES*

Hi All,

I need some advise on the Transcript Evaluation process for Canadian Visa Application.

Do we just need to get our Masters Degree Evaluated by WES or the Bachelor's is also mandatory.

Waiting for a response.

Thanks

Rahul


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

From WES site

"All documents listed below are required.

If you are submitting a M.A., M.Sc., M.Com., or PGDip for evaluation, WES requires that you provide your Bachelor’s degree documents, otherwise WES cannot complete the evaluation. 
This rule applies ONLY to the M.A, M.Sc, M.Com. & PGDip."


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Thanks Dreamsanj, very useful indeed.
> What's your current status, all the best anyway.


I have applied for MY CIC application. first it got rejected. my mistakes. then I corrected and re applied. its been accepted. now searching job as points are very less.


----------



## girish979 (Jun 1, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> I have applied for MY CIC application. first it got rejected. my mistakes. then I corrected and re applied. its been accepted. now searching job as points are very less.


how much time do we get to search for job? Is it 1 year?
do we have to resubmit application after getting job?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

dreamsanj said:


> I have applied for MY CIC application. first it got rejected. my mistakes. then I corrected and re applied. its been accepted. now searching job as points are very less.


I can understand you were in zombie land.. mind sharing the errors & it was corrected and your points? I'd understand if you hesitate, no worries but good to share across the forum for current / future readers.

The points tally seem to be fluctuating like a stock market everytime they have a draw from the pool. someone with a job offer & the points requirement soars and vice versa. Also, there's no exact method on computing the CRS I believe, we can only get a ball park number. am I right in my understanding?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

girish979 said:


> how much time do we get to search for job? Is it 1 year?
> do we have to resubmit application after getting job?


Girish979,

Sharing what I know but like our Mods say, best source would be to go through the sites (WES, CIC). I'm yet to hear from them on the queries I had sent regarding getting the bachelors degree assessed mandatorily, especially from CIC's perspective. Maybe you should also contact them and try your luck.

I'm yet to get the assessment done too (planning to get for myself & my wife also for the additional points but I have to check if both education & IELTS are required for the additional points or whether either one alone is enough to get the additional points (ie: education alone and no ielts or vice versa).
I'd be interested to know too if there are consultants who can just do the assessment alone - I contacted a person who quoted an extreme fee that I thought I can book a return flight at that cost. Where are you btw? you said B'lore / Hyderabad but not sure where exactly you are.

Your application will sit in the pool for a period of 1 year and you can search for jobs during this time. After 1 year, you can renew it (there's no fee for this).

"do we have to resubmit application after getting job" - Not sure but I'd more recline towards a no. Once you get a job, your CRS adds up by 600 & your chances of getting a ITA is very high, if not certain.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Well DM2, 

Yes I am back from Zombiee land.. I resubmitted the documents and it went through this time without any issue.

My big guess as to why it did not go through 1st time would be about the funds requirement. But Dont really know. nothing in my application change in 10 days. but 2nd time I am found eligible and I got JOB BANK link.

guess It was not my day on first time.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

dreamsanj said:


> Well DM2,
> 
> Yes I am back from Zombiee land.. I resubmitted the documents and it went through this time without any issue.
> 
> ...


I can imagine, does happen.


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey I have done my master degree in business administration(MBA). do I need to send my graduation degree for evaluations also. Or only MBA degree would do?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hey I have done my master degree in business administration(MBA). do I need to send my graduation degree for evaluations also. Or only MBA degree would do?


JAG

Send in both, you need not pay separate money for them. Only pain in butt would be to travel to 2 universities if the both are different.

declare both in your WES application form, take 2 forms and get them verified by your university and send it over.

I have MBA and BSc, I got both done at same cost


----------



## Jagmohan40 (Jun 14, 2015)

Exactly.... one is in punjab and the other one is in bangalore ...but is it mandatory or good practice? What if I get only highest degree certified?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Well its your call. I have not seen any of my friends not getting their graduations attested. everyone did it. hence I suggested that. but if you are travel challenged.. then write to WES and ask them if they need only Post grad


----------



## Sasidhar (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am a graduate from India and now have to send my docs to WES. Do I have to send my Inter & SSC cert. also for accreditation?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sasidhar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am a graduate from India and now have to send my docs to WES. Do I have to send my Inter & SSC cert. also for accreditation?


Have you contacted WES as to what documentation you need to send to them?

They're the ones who are evaluating your qualifications so only they can definitively tell you what they want you to send.


----------



## Sasidhar (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok. How to contact them? How much time do they take to respond?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sasidhar said:


> Ok. How to contact them? How much time do they take to respond?


Google is your friend...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasidhar said:


> Ok. How to contact them?





Good grief.


----------



## Daredevil_29 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have a question on the document submission. I have got my Bachelor Degree attested in a sealed envelop from my College and not from University. Will this help or I need to visit my University with the WES form and get it attested again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Daredevil_29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question on the document submission. I have got my Bachelor Degree attested in a sealed envelop from my College and not from University. Will this help or I need to visit my University with the WES form and get it attested again.


What does WES say? They're the ones who are going to be evaluating your qualifications, so they would be able to give you a definitive answer as to what they are looking for as far as how your documents are to be submitted. I would trust WES over an anonymous Internet message board that has no affiliation with WES.


----------



## Daredevil_29 (Apr 19, 2014)

I understand their requirement but when I approached my College they told me that it is fine and I donot want to take risk on this. So, people who had applied can guide me through this correctly. Just wanted to be double assure and on the safer side.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd still contact WES for further clarification. As I stated before, only they can give you a definitive answer as to what to send and how it is to be sent... that is the only way that you can be certain that the information is correct.


----------



## pjacobvarghese (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I got my MBA assessed by WES and garnered a report that indicates the equivalency of a Canadian Master's degree. Please take note my Master's University was in Britain, and had different rules to where I did my Bachelors- I did my Bachelor of Commerce from Bangalore in India and the rules were onerous for me to get that assessed.

As a result, I only sent through my Master's degree (MBA in this case) for their consideration as the highest degree is what they are looking out for and DID NOT assess the Bachelor's. The timeframe took lesser than a month, and I was always trawling my personal email to watch out for their 'Evaluation completed' notification. Good luck to all, and happy to answer any queries along the way !


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Daredevil_29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a question on the document submission. I have got my Bachelor Degree attested in a sealed envelop from my College and not from University. Will this help or I need to visit my University with the WES form and get it attested again.


What was the designation of the person and what is written on the seal ?

It is usually required that attestation to be done by controller of examinations from university.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

HWarraich said:


> What was the designation of the person and what is written on the seal ?
> 
> It is usually required that attestation to be done by controller of examinations from university.



Do Indian universities not have Registrar's offices that routinely handle this kind of thing?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

colchar said:


> Do Indian universities not have Registrar's offices that routinely handle this kind of thing?


Yes, they have it. Even deputy registrar can attest DMC's (which have to given by you) but transcripts are usually attested by controller of examinations. It may not be the case of all Indian universities but it was the case of my university.


----------



## Daredevil_29 (Apr 19, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> What was the designation of the person and what is written on the seal ?
> 
> It is usually required that attestation to be done by controller of examinations from university.


She is the Vice principal of my college and not from the University of Mumbai.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Daredevil_29 said:


> She is the Vice principal of my college and not from the University of Mumbai.


Take it from University.


----------



## Prshpatel (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi , I have completed my bachelor of engineering, for WES assessment do I need to arrange for 12th HSC certificates also ?! 
Thanks


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Prshpatel said:


> Hi , I have completed my bachelor of engineering, for WES assessment do I need to arrange for 12th HSC certificates also ?!
> Thanks


No you dont.. just the Bachelors is sufficient..


----------



## MittalPD (Mar 9, 2016)

How to send Bachelor degree documents and master degree documents to ECA if I have done it from different university ?? Which courier is best to send ECA report to WES ??


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MittalPD said:


> How to send Bachelor degree documents and master degree documents to ECA if I have done it from different university ?? Which courier is best to send ECA report to WES ??



The courier company doesn't make any difference, they all deliver your package.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

MittalPD said:


> How to send Bachelor degree documents and master degree documents to ECA if I have done it from different university ?? Which courier is best to send ECA report to WES ??


DHL quoted me 1200 INR for sending the docs to WES. Fedex asked 1800 for the same. you may decide by taking quotes from both as your location might be different than mine.


----------

